# Is this wing broken?



## _Syed (Aug 3, 2019)

Hi all! I found an injured crow on my doorsteps, probably a fledgling. It’s right wing is only half the size of its left wing and the left wing is fully grown. It looks like it’s wing was cut somehow but I’m not sure. There are no fresh wounds. It limps a bit. Looks like it’s left leg is hurting.Ill post a picture of it. I would be pleased if someone tells me how to take care of it and also it has not eaten anything since I took it home. It’s been a day. Will that wing ever grow? Will it be able to fly again?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

I dont know about his wing. Hopefully someone will reply about that.
We rescued and released a young crow. We fed him a variety of foods (small pieces of tomato and fruits such as strawberries and blueberries, small pieces of nuts, crickets, mealworms, pieces of night crawler worms, and moistened dog food. A cat tried to get him before he could walk well. Every day, i took him outside and his parents came by. I kept him in a box in a bathtub the rest of the time. After a few weeks, i encouraged him to flap by holding him and moving him downwards. Eventually he would run around the yard and mom and dad would come visit. Then he learned to fly and flew off with mom and dad, a sad but happy day! Thank you for helping the crow.


----------



## _Syed (Aug 3, 2019)

Thank you for replying Cwebster. The baby doesn’t seem to eat anything. How did you feed your crow? This one seems to bite me.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

I had to force feed him at first. I gently opened his mouth and stuffed a small amount of food in. Soon he figured out what i was doing and would open his mouth to be fed.


----------



## _Syed (Aug 3, 2019)

Ahh! Such a sweet crow. Mine spits whatever I feed. He is grown enough to eat solid but still neither allows me to feed nor eats by himself. Opening his beak is another tedious job. Hoping to see some positive change soon.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Yes they are very stubborn until they get the idea that you are feeding them. But i love crows. They are very bright.


----------



## _Syed (Aug 3, 2019)

I wish he understands that very soon.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

How is he doing? If he spits out the food, then try and put it deeper inside the beak. If he was attacked by a cat, then he will need antibiotics.


----------



## _Syed (Aug 3, 2019)

Looks like he was expecting non-veg and I was trying to feed him veg at first. He ate non-veg pretty good. Don’t know what to feed other than meat and chicken. Doesn’t eat by himself still. 
I don’t know if he was attacked by a cat or if that wing is a deformity due to which his mother pushed him from the nest.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

You can take dry cat pellets, soak them in warm water till soft and feed that to him. Feeding him mince will cause calcium defficiency. You can also give small pieces of raw liver. Is there a smell to the wound? Keep it clean with saline water and put some betadine on it.


----------



## _Syed (Aug 3, 2019)

I’m not sure about the smell but he’s getting hurt by repeatedly trying to fly.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Until his wing heals he may need to be ina cage where he cannot flap. When our beloved Phoebe was recovering from a broken wing we had to keep her in a parakeet cage where she could not not move her wing.

Can you tell if the wing bones are intact and just the feathers are gone?


----------



## _Syed (Aug 3, 2019)

I put him in a cage. A big one. He tried to fly and hurt himself so I took him out and let him in a room. There is some problem with his wing bone. The feather bones are either cut or did not grow at all , I’m not sure. Limping has reduced a bit. I’ll take a more clear pic and post some time soon.


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

Please educate yourself on crows.. 

https://animals.mom.me/how-to-care-for-a-crow-that-cant-fly-12521930.html


----------



## _Syed (Aug 3, 2019)

Thank you! Really helped me with his diet. Still worried about the wing.


----------

